# Your #1 compact budget light



## mleroux (Mar 3, 2010)

What is your #1 compact budget light? "Compact" meaning in the region of 20mm (head) x 20mm (body) x 100mm (length).

I quite like the Tank007 M20, with a Cree XR-E-Q4 and the ability to take a 14500. My brother-in-law has an M10, which doesn't seem bad...


----------



## csa (Mar 3, 2010)

You should specify what you mean by "budget." I quite like my tigerlight H30, and at just under $50, it's the cheapest light I use on a regular basis.


----------



## CPFnoob (Mar 3, 2010)

The Tank M10 can be had with a strong magnet in the back so it can be stuck to any metallic object, such as the underside of a car hood, etc...


----------



## adnj (Mar 3, 2010)

Nitecore EX10


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 3, 2010)

For a $20 bill my iTP A3! Great lights and I bought a pile of them for giveaways that I'm planning on offering everyone wanting to trade for their L0D's that I gave them over the past couple years.


----------



## sol-leks (Mar 3, 2010)

Quark Mini 123 and romisen rc-c6 II WW


----------



## vali (Mar 3, 2010)

I consider a Quark MiNi AA a budget one... And in that size is just great (and I got a neutral white ). The Fenix E01 is a very goo light too, but it will not win any brightness competition, plus the beam is a bit uggly.

Aside from those two, the programmable Akoray K-106 and (if you use it in CR123 form factor), the Romisen RC-N3. The Saik/Romisen RC-A3 have a perfect beam with a big hotspot like the XP-G, but is a budget XR-E and that makes it amazing (maybe a won the lottery with this one, hehe). The bad news is the short runtime it has.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 3, 2010)

I suppose this would be the Maratac AAA, if not the QMini 123. Not really sure what should be considered "budget". Maybe we need a poll. My vote would probably be less than $20, so neither of these would make it.

Geoff


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 3, 2010)

Amazing how 60 dollar lights are considered 'budget'.

I give +1 to the itp A series. The A3 is really nice and I can't wait to get an A1 for myself (shorter, a bit fatter, but around 250 lumens with an RCR123 for brief periods). It is also one of the cheapest quality small lights around. They are nice because you can put em on your keychain and then have the light when you need it. Without having to be a dork and carry around a flashlight all the time when I only need it rarely. (I do understand of course that many people use them frequently, but as a programmer not so much for me... hence I'd feel like a dork.)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 3, 2010)

May I reference this current ITP thread in regards to the postings here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/263683

joe1512 - if you feel like a dork carrying a flashlight you may need to reconsider being a flashaholic. I carry a Drake on my keyring and always have a NDI and a M3 in my bag - no less than 3 lights - and I certainly don't feel like a dork, especially if I have to go into a dark corner of the datacenter and start tracing out cables.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 3, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Not really sure what should be considered "budget". Maybe we need a poll. My vote would probably be less than $20, so neither of these would make it.





joe1512 said:


> Amazing how 60 dollar lights are considered 'budget'.


Lot of threads like this where posters just take the chance to post their favorite light with little concern about the intent of the thread. 

Turtle, you've about nailed it in my mind; $20 or less and nothing that uses more than 1 cell should be posted here, and that's rating it from a CPF perspective.
Get some of the general public looking at this and seeing $40-$60 lights in a thread for *compact budget lights* and they'd be most unlikely to agree. 

Not that it would have necessarily made a really big difference but this is a good note to make when starting a thread about the value of being specific and possibly listing a top price range. :candle:


----------



## mleroux (Mar 3, 2010)

Point taken; my idea of a budget light would ideally be $20 or less, although I could probably stretch the bracket up to $40... that means that a Quark Mini AA would fit my bill! Sorry about the nebulous price parameters.

As to intent—well, it is for legit research. Appreciate the input thus far!


----------



## ky70 (Mar 3, 2010)

Up to $20: Akoray 106
Up to $40: Quark Mini 123


----------



## jk037 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the fact that I EDC both my Akoray K-106 (5-mode; can't seem to find the 3-more any more!) and my iTP A3 Eos must mean they're my favourites. 

Between these two it's hard to pick a favourite; the iTP wins in terms of build quality and performance-to-size ratio, plus it has a great UI (starts in Med, and has no flashing/strobe/SOS modes) but I find the Akoray is a "nicer" size to hold in my hand, and having an AA rather than AAA cell gives it a runtime advantage. I run both on Ni-Mh batteries so maximum outputs are actually pretty similar. Since I seem to use the Akoray the most I think it must take a narrow victory as my favourite.

That said, I am also rather fond of my Trustfire XP-EF23. It produces a similar output to the Akoray and iTP, and has a nice simple 3-mode UI (although I'd gladly swap "strobe" for a "medium" setting), plus it's really nicely made and finished. Feels robust too; it's a little larger and heavier than many 1xAAA lights but IMHO this gives it a really nice "feel" in the hand. Only problem is that it's just too shiny and pretty to subject it to everyday use; I'd hate to scratch it or dull the finish!


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 3, 2010)

jk037 said:


> That said, I am also rather fond of my Trustfire XP-EF23. It produces a similar output to the Akoray and iTP, and has a nice simple 3-mode UI (although I'd gladly swap "strobe" for a "medium" setting), plus it's really nicely made and finished. Feels robust too; it's a little larger and heavier than many 1xAAA lights but IMHO this gives it a really nice "feel" in the hand. Only problem is that it's just too shiny and pretty to subject it to everyday use; I'd hate to scratch it or dull the finish!



I also like my Trustfire XP-EF23 and was my EDC for a couple of months before changing to QUark MiNi AA, for the sole reason of runtime.
If it got an hour on Max then I would probably be EDCing it up to now.


----------



## jugornot (Mar 3, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 II. 123 and aa. $25. A fine gift ffor a Yankee swap at Christmas. Have given 4 of the ITP A3s as gifts to women. The A3s are for people who won't carry a light. All of the women have been surprised at the brightness of te little guy.Gave the rc-n3s to skilled tradesmen. 1 male one female. Also included a 123 battery, gave a little demo and they both were very happy.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 3, 2010)

:thinking: Ultrafire A20 [ Its the one I reach for first ] 
2nd = Akoray


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine would have to be the N3 in 16340 configuration, love the small factor and the amount of light you get when using AW's.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 3, 2010)

Going up to $40 I would definitely choose the MiNi AAw!


----------



## MemphisMagD (Mar 3, 2010)

My Fenix L1T. Its the Leatherman labled version from Costco for $20. Liked it so much I got a second one off ebay for $25.


----------



## a1penguin (Mar 3, 2010)

I like my UltraFire A10B. It's a nice bright 18650 light which is good around the house light.

A $50 1000 lumens light *is* a budget light.


----------



## Ecolang (Mar 4, 2010)

Tank007 E07.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 4, 2010)

a1penguin said:


> A $50 1000 lumens light *is* a budget light.



Well, "budget" will mean different things to different folks as there is no hard and fast rule on what a budget light costs. There are surely folks with $100 lights who would consider them budget based on what their light can do compared to the cost of other lights that can do the same tasks.

In context though, I don't consider a $50 light a budget light...it may be a bargain, but I wouldn't place it in the budget category.


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> joe1512 - if you feel like a dork carrying a flashlight you may need to reconsider being a flashaholic. I carry a Drake on my keyring and always have a NDI and a M3 in my bag - no less than 3 lights - and I certainly don't feel like a dork, especially if I have to go into a dark corner of the datacenter and start tracing out cables.



Once again, I don't have a job where a flashlight is EVER useful. If I did, Id certainly reconsider. I think my keychain A1 itp is super cool and easy to carry. However, I wouldnt edc one in my pocket because I just wouldn't need it and would feel dumb carrying something kind of bulky that I would never have a use for.



Anyways, the problem with Budget is that there are several classes of lights. 
A keychain light is a lot different than a 700 lumen light.

Paying 70 bucks for a titanium quark 123 mini would not be considered budget to me. It IS cheaper than a nightcore, but Id call it middle of the road.
The itp A1/A2/A3 would be budget in my mind. It isnt the cheapest solution, but it is the cheapest QUALITY solution.

On the other hand, 70 bucks for a 700 lumen light is a fantastic deal in my mind. I think the A6 Polestar is a 'budget' light, in that its similar to the Fenix TK40 but almost half the price. Nothing else that I know of gives that kind of output for that price range, except DealExtreme P7s.

That is the main problem with placing a price tag on the Budget forum.


Ive heard good things about the Romisen lights too. They arent as bright as say a RCR123 A1 itp, but the adjustable throw to flood would be really handy! If they made an updated one with 200 lumens, Id be thrilled.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 5, 2010)

I EDC a Lili Mini II, its only a little bigger than a typical RCR123A light but has much more capacity with the 18650. I never have to worry about running out of charge. I don't know why this form factor isn't more popular, it is no problem to EDC at all.


----------



## ryan162 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ecolang said:


> Tank007 E07.


 
for compact this light is hard to beat at any price and it happens to be dirt cheap.it has my vote too:twothumbs


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 5, 2010)

Ultrafire 602c (I think)...it's a single AAA twisty one mode light not much bigger than the battery itself puts out about 100 lumens.

The Akoray K-109 (3 mode) single Cr123 would be my other choice.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 5, 2010)

Bought a couple Mini-Maglites (2AA, Rebel emitter, multi-mode) at Home Depot.
They were On-Sale, for $9.88 each. This includes batteries, and a nice belt holster.

This meets *all* my requirements for a Compact, Budget flashlight. :thumbsup:

Heck, at this (sale) price, it's practically the flashlight *Bargain of the Year* !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 5, 2010)

Im always missing the good deals......


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

My favorite in that form factor...


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 6, 2010)

My Romisen RC-N3 WW.

Runs great on CR123A and Alkaline AA, although it is no longer compact in 2AA form.


----------



## unit311 (Mar 15, 2010)

Which light is that kramer?


----------



## march.brown (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't bother with all these other torches , just go for an iTP A2 ... It uses one AA cell and has only high , medium and low with no silly SOS and strobe.

The Trustfire F20 would be my second choice.
.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 15, 2010)

coleman max 2cr2, paid $25 bucks, the best $25 light i've ever seen.


----------



## mleroux (Mar 28, 2010)

Budget bla bla bla... and there I go and shoot myself down! After much consideration I ended up ordering a *Quark AA Tactical (R5 Edition).* I figured that since I'll only EDC this one light together with my multitool it could just as well be a decent one. Also, I ended up feeling too nervous of what unfortunately appears to be a kind of DealExtreme LED light lottery.

Good build quality, suitable physical dimensions, a perfectly-centered Cree R5 that will run bright and yet stable with NiMH's or 14500's, a programmable UI, a good lens and reflector, a reversible/removable clip, space for a lanyard attachment, square-cut threads, etc; all pluses in my book, although I'm surely preaching to many converted here!

Thanks for all your help and input. (Feel free to commend me on my purchase, since I wasn't planning on spending quite this much—although like I said before, I see the value of good technology executed in a high-quality package.)


----------



## brted (Mar 28, 2010)

mleroux said:


> Thanks for all your help and input. (Feel free to commend me on my purchase, since I wasn't planning on spending quite this much—although like I said before, I see the value of good technology executed in a high-quality package.)



Budget lights are great if you just want to try something out or if you need a second light or fill some niche that you won't use that much. If it is your main light, then you should get something nice. And the HA III of the Quark will last a lot longer than any of the budget lights which show wear pretty quickly.


----------



## mfm (Mar 28, 2010)

brted said:


> Budget lights are great if you just want to try something out or if you need a second light or fill some niche that you won't use that much. If it is your main light, then you should get something nice. And the HA III of the Quark will last a lot longer than any of the budget lights which show wear pretty quickly.



My cheap $17 EDC has HA III and a perfect neutral white beam...


----------



## vizlor (Mar 28, 2010)

Any iTP A-series light.


----------



## mleroux (Mar 29, 2010)

My only gripe with the ITP A2 was that it doesn't work with NiMH's and 14500's... no?


----------



## shark_za (Mar 29, 2010)

Of course it works with NiMh's its the best options by far, and 14500's too but I would not do this as there is nowhere for the heat generated to go.
It will fry the LED over time.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 29, 2010)

csa said:


> You should specify what you mean by "budget." I quite like my tigerlight H30, and at just under $50, it's the cheapest light I use on a regular basis.



Tigerlight H30? It is in your sig line too. You mean Zebralight H30?

Bill


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 29, 2010)

Id avoid the itp A2. It is significantly bigger than the A3 with no additional brightness (just more runtime).
The A3 is a good choice, but maxes at 80 lumens.
The A1 however is what I carry and can crank up to 200 lumens. (probably more with my RCR123 at 4.2 volts).

If you have a charger for it, you could use the A2 with a 14500 battery which will be just as bright as an A1 with RCR123, except in a longer, more slender form factor that some might prefer.


This only applies if you want to carry your light on a keychain though. If just wanting a small one, I'd consider something else.


----------



## mfm (Mar 29, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> The A1 however is what I carry and can crank up to 200 lumens. (probably more with my RCR123 at 4.2 volts).



The A1 only cranks 113 with a CR123A... and thats the R2 SS version:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3332085&postcount=324

Could be because the lousy heat transfer of SS though...


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 31, 2010)

mfm said:


> The A1 only cranks 113 with a CR123A... and thats the R2 SS version:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3332085&postcount=324
> 
> Could be because the lousy heat transfer of SS though...



/Shrug. Those results look bogus to me. Maybe the sample was defective or something. The A1 and A2 are basically the same light. One uses a 4.2Volt 14500 and the other uses a 4.2Volt RCR123. Both batteries have similar capabilities.

There is no reason for the RCR one to be much less output. Since it is fatter, it would be able to dissipate heat faster than the smaller-diameter A2 given the same materials.

Even if it was a heat-transfer issue, you would expect an initial high lumen value, followed by a dropoff until you hit a steady state condition (like it shows almost all the other lights doing!)

So unless their A1 was way underdriven, I'd doubt these results. Mine lights up like crazy and seems to be around 240 lumens based on comparisons with the itp A3, A6 polestar and my XTAR outrider.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 31, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> _The A1 however is what I carry and can crank up to 200 lumens. (probably more with my RCR123 at 4.2 volts)._


 


mfm said:


> The A1 only cranks 113 with a CR123A... and thats the R2 SS version:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3332085&postcount=324
> 
> Could be because the lousy heat transfer of SS though...


 
I find a reading of 113 lumens with a CR123 battery on the ITP A1 suspiciously low.


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 1, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I find a reading of 113 lumens with a CR123 battery on the ITP A1 suspiciously low.



Plus the post specifies a Primary RCR123, which is a contradiction in terms. It is either a primary (i.e. non-rechargable) CR123, or an RCR123. Even with a CR123, it wouldn't be that low.


----------



## ky70 (Apr 1, 2010)

joe1512 said:


> Plus the post specifies a Primary RCR123, which is a contradiction in terms. It is either a primary (i.e. non-rechargable) CR123, or an RCR123. Even with a CR123, it wouldn't be that low.


 
Yeah, Big C has now got me a couple of times with that terminology...earlier output totals of the quark mini 123 were listed as lower than the output of the Romisen RC-N3 (142 v. 150), both appeared to be running on RCR123 rechargeables, and I was amazed that the Romisen pushed out more light than the Qmini. Someone informed me though that the "RCR123" used for Quark was a primary and not a 3.7v rechargeable.


----------



## chelboed (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 190-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/*

My personal fav. so far was a recent DX order from a month ago or so (sku 26122). It's stainless steel...I like this...the GITD lens o-ring works well. It's a Q5...I like this...though it's slightly dimmer than my Akoray Q5. The best part is that the modes actually work. My Akoray always started on High. The UF C3 actually always remembers the last mode I was in and still functions fairly well on NiMH as well as Alkaline cells. I'll probably always use a LiIon 14500, but it's nice to have other options in a pinch.


----------



## mfm (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 190-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*



chelboed said:


> My personal fav. so far was a recent DX order from a month ago or so (sku 26122). It's stainless steel...I like this...the GITD lens o-ring works well. It's a Q5


It's not Q5 anymore and the body is longer and of worse quality, according to the comments.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 2, 2010)

Umm..what is this? 

Linkage?



kramer5150 said:


> My favorite in that form factor...


----------



## seahunt (Apr 2, 2010)

Low price/reasonably better quality: Try Romisen rc-c3/Ultrafire WF-602D1 Or better still if you want slightly more handfilling, the G&R A20/Uniquefire A20, either less than $20 @ DX or QCG/CQG. Used the Romisen for couple years without problems but have large hands an swithched to A20. Like the sharper knurling and the thicker walls mean never overheats even on max till batt gone. With Q5 probably 125 lumens. Check em out. Regards, Chuck Hunt


----------

